# Parlee Z5...WTF?



## 2ndGen (Oct 10, 2008)

2010 Parlee Z5

WOW!

I love it!

At least, I love it's looks and the design philosophy behind it. 

Can't say I've ridden one yet and won't ride one for a long while because 
for me that would be like being on a diet and walking into a bakery! :lol: 

As I've posted in my "Sexy..." thread, it's like a pure tool. 
Nothing it doesn't need, emphasis on what it actually "does" need to get the job done.

Even at $8K, it's still desirable for me despite the fact that no one outside of Road Biking afficionados would ever recognize it. 

I bet it drives bike snobs nuts! I can here them now: 
"$8,000. for such an ugly bike that looks like a $1,000. entry-level Cannondale! BAHUMBUG!"

[By the way, I happen to love the standard lines of entry-level Cannondales too!]










It reminds me of a Porsche. In my opinion, 
Porsches are not as exotic looking or as sexy as Ferraris. 
But, they are performance machines none the less without a doubt. 
Both to me are beautiful and I'd be happy to have the lowest end model of either manufacturer. 

The Parlee to me seems like the "anti-style" bike. 
Don't get me wrong, I love fancy bikes just like I love Ferraris.
But I LOVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVE that Parlee! 

Now, if it rides how it's actually reported to ride by pros, then just lump it in to my wish list!


----------



## finman50 (Mar 5, 2008)

Why not have both. Most folks hate painting a carbon bike but I like the way mine looks and I can always find it in the crowd.


----------



## finman50 (Mar 5, 2008)

*Z3 & Caymen*

Red on Red


----------



## 2ndGen (Oct 10, 2008)

I come back to this picture from time to time and just do not get tired of looking at it.

Again, classic looks (style which lasts forever vs fashion which is fleeting). 

Just got my Parlee catalog today. 

It's like a Playboy magazine.

I think I may just have found my "builder"...my project for next year. 

It's a bike that's all about business.


----------



## finman50 (Mar 5, 2008)

Getting my Parlee is just about the best thing that happened to my cycling. There is not a day goes by that I'm not 100% thrilled to get on that bike. Super comfortable and fast. I went with a Serotta trained builder because they have a very strong program for training people on the perfect fit. Serotta has different levels of people have gone through their courses. Good luck I'm sure you will enjoy the results. Let me know if you need a painter.


----------



## 2ndGen (Oct 10, 2008)

finman50 said:


> Getting my Parlee is just about the best thing that happened to my cycling. There is not a day goes by that I'm not 100% thrilled to get on that bike. Super comfortable and fast. I went with a Serotta trained builder because they have a very strong program for training people on the perfect fit. Serotta has different levels of people have gone through their courses. Good luck I'm sure you will enjoy the results. Let me know if you need a painter.


From what I understand, the Z1-4 were all custom built and the Z5 is a stock bike. 

Was your's a Z5? or custom?
And you lucky dog! 
I envy you (in a good way). 
:thumbsup:


----------



## kretzel (Aug 1, 2007)

Z4 and Z5 are stock frames although they can be customized with paint/decal choice. Z1 custom, Z2 & Z3 have stock sizes available but can also be done as custom frames (same with TT bike, which is a very slick frame if you are so inclined). The Z5 looks better in person than in photos, the Parlee logo on the bottom of the downtube is pretty cool although I'm still partial to the old school panel logo design.


----------

